# Hussar BXR



## Rob Fisher (15/11/21)

Hussar from Poland has released their Boro mod! The BXR. All of them in the wild are black and the first white one made especially for me should reach me tomorrow!



Gold plated Mobb Mini is ready for the BXR!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

Mobb Mini wicked up and boro full of Red Pill! DHL is on their way! So Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Halfdaft (16/11/21)

I just have this mental image of @Rob Fisher sitting outside his gate, watching for the dhl van

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I just have this mental image of @Rob Fisher sitting outside his gate, watching for the dhl van



@Halfdaft Customs you are not wrong.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Stranger (16/11/21)

Why do you think he walks so much every day, he is looking for the van

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

I love it when a product exceeds expectations! Hussar BXR - First white one on the planet! OMG it's a beauty! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Munro31 (16/11/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> I love it when a product exceeds expectations! Hussar BXR - First white one on the planet! OMG it's a beauty! Bazinga!
> View attachment 244088
> View attachment 244089
> View attachment 244090
> View attachment 244091


That is something extremely special! I would love myself one of those! Congratulations on a exceedingly beautiful piece of engineering!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mzr (16/11/21)

Congrats @Rob Fisher beautiful piece does it use a external battery?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

Mzr said:


> Congrats @Rob Fisher beautiful piece does it use a external battery?



@Mzr it takes an 18650.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/11/21)

It's been a day with the Hussar BXR (RF Edition) and I am really happy with my purchase. It is certainly the finest boro device I have used by far. The finish of the white body is perfect and the stainless steel parts excellent! The *boro compartment size* is spot on and all my boro's fit just fine! I love the boro compartment because any condensation and even leaks won't destroy the device as it has with 2 of my Billet Boxes. If there was excessive condensation or leaking it would appear in the side airflow. See the red arrows. 

Talking about *airflow*... the airflow slots handle front and side airflow boro devices. Filling a boro in situ is a piece of cake!

The 510 drip tip screw is *flush *so the drip tip looks great! 

I expected the device to be a little heavier (but it still has some weight to it) and I was pleasantly surprised and *happy with the weight*.

*DNA60 *- What can I say about it? Simple and works well. I have tended to gravitate towards DNA60's of late and is my chipset of choice these days!

The looks? It's a *stunner *of note! I don't think the pics do it justice!

*Comfort*? This is one of my biggest bugbears with mods and there are no sharp edges and for someone like me that has the mod in hand all day, it's very comfortable.

Fire Button? Perfect position and nice and clicky! Firing the device without blocking airflow is spot on and a natural grip in the left and right hand is intuitive and you don't have to "learn" how to hold the device.

Cons - There are no battery indicators and it's positive down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stranger (17/11/21)

Congrats , stunning piece.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/22)

The Hussar BXR is a beautiful Mod but the door lifts when you press it around the bottom which is really annoying! Such a pity because this could have been the boro device to beat all others!

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/22)

Board failure! But very fast turnaround from Hussar in Poland! She is back and operational! Bazinga!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------

